

Our Nuclear Waste Is a Goldmine - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/7/waste/our-nuclear-waste-is-a-goldmine?utm_source=tss&utm_medium=desktop&utm_campaign=linkfrom_feature

======
cratermoon
"GE Hitachi says it designed PRISM to be leak-proof because the reactor would
be contained inside a stainless steel case, which wouldn’t corrode"

All modern reactor pressure vessels are lined with stainless steel[1]. They
can still leak because of things like embrittlement[2].

This kind of reactor would not be notably safer than current designs.

[1] [http://atomicpowerreview.blogspot.com/2012/03/reactor-
pressu...](http://atomicpowerreview.blogspot.com/2012/03/reactor-pressure-
vessels-metallurgy-and.html) [2] [http://www.nrc.gov/reading-rm/doc-
collections/fact-sheets/pr...](http://www.nrc.gov/reading-rm/doc-
collections/fact-sheets/prv.html)

